# Drinking raw eggs!



## rouane (Oct 26, 2012)

Is it useful or not Will be available on the protein is better than fresh eggs or boiled


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Definitely useful, unless I get up at silly o'clock I don't have much time to cook breakfast, dress the kids Nd get to work...

I drink 200ml LEW every day, a scoop of chocolate whey and a dollop of peanut butter and its possibly my tastiest meal of the day


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

no its better to cook your eggs.

i say this because your body cannot fully digest raw eggs so you will only get half the protein content.

and it tastes horrible


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

why would you want to were not in the seventies no more bro its rank and if any one comes up with the salmomella crap do one cause thats crap as well.up to you bro if you enjoy the glug then do it


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

I'd rather have a scoop of whey. Or cook them...


----------



## rouane (Oct 26, 2012)

The meaning of eating raw eggs


----------



## rouane (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification my friends


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

I'd puke my ring up if I tried. I hated doing it years ago, I am so glad whey is so readily availible.

Wait a minute ! What's this doing in the welcome lounge ? lol

"Hello, I eat raw eggs"


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

I used to think it was the bees and es I drank 12 a day for a long time it completely wrecked my stomach , If I eat one egg now I'm sick for couple days .


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

AK-26 said:


> no its better to cook your eggs.
> 
> i say this because your body cannot fully digest raw eggs so you will only get half the protein content.
> 
> and it tastes horrible


This is true, but on the other hand cooking eggs surely reduces/denatures some of the protein anyway?

So no matter how you have your eggs your never going to get 100% of the protein available


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

To be fair imo some whey tastes worse than raw eggs! I've drank them before, haven't for awhile. Easy enough to get down the hatch if you throw a bit of milk in with them and add a scoop of whey. Easy meal, no cooking needed.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Use pasturised eggs, quite a few studies illustrating raw eggs you can only digest ~50% of the proteins so its pretty pointless. Although i do add 1 or 2 raw eggs to my shakes for good measure!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> no its better to cook your eggs.
> 
> i say this because your body cannot fully digest raw eggs so you will only get half the protein content.
> 
> and it tastes horrible


I agree with this on the whole when referring to raw eggs but I believe pasteurised liquid egg whites are digested well?Sure Pscarb uses them in shakes.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> no its better to cook your eggs.
> 
> i say this because your body cannot fully digest raw eggs so you will only get half the protein content.
> 
> and it tastes horrible


I agree with this also, you only digest 50% of raw eggs plus scrambled egg with 6 whole eggs tastes the business lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I agree with this also, you only digest 50% of raw eggs plus scrambled egg with 6 whole eggs tastes the business lol


I'm bored sick of scrambled eggs used to live off them!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> I'm bored sick of scrambled eggs used to live off them!


yeh but make them with mushrooms, Garlic purey and onions and its a whole other ball game :thumb:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yeh but make them with mushrooms, Garlic purey and onions and its a whole other ball game :thumb:


I prefer omelettes just now,onions,peppers,maybe some chorizo and a bit of cheese!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i used to drink the pasteurised ones you can get off my protien and muscle food, run out tho. so just boil eggs and eat the whites every few hours


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

zack amin said:


> i used to drink the pasteurised ones you can get off my protien and muscle food, run out tho. so just boil eggs and eat the whites every few hours


A personal question but how were your guts when you first started drinking them mate?I've started drinking them in shakes this week and I've honestly never farted so bad,it's the only change diet wise I can think of so hopefully I get used to them as I am loathe to be in public emitting such a foul stench!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> A personal question but how were your guts when you first started drinking them mate?I've started drinking them in shakes this week and I've honestly never farted so bad,it's the only change diet wise I can think of so hopefully I get used to them as I am loathe to be in public emitting such a foul stench!


yes i was the same mate, lol god awfull stench, could knock out baby elephants i swear, it does seem to pass tho, just takes a little settling from the stomack, i wouldnt over do it tho, with egg whites a little does go along way when adding to shakes, i used to drink them out the container.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

One of the biggest side effects of eating raw eggs is that you may develop a biotin deficiency. Biotin is one of the bodies most key nutrients (also known as Vitamin H) and needs to be able to be absorbed by the body. The problem with eating raw eggs is that they contain a protein named avidin. Avidin essentially interferes with the way that the body absorbs biotin from food as it binds with biotin in the gut which prevents the body from absorbing it.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

zack amin said:


> yes i was the same mate, lol god awfull stench, could knock out baby elephants i swear, it does seem to pass tho, just takes a little settling from the stomack, i wouldnt over do it tho, with egg whites a little does go along way when adding to shakes, i used to drink them out the container.


I usually chuck them in my Mass Attack just to bring the protein content up and it also give a nice,creamy texture.Hopefully get used to them soon,you know it's bad when you are gagging off your own stench!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Is it ok to eat easter eggs raw to?,,,


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

This is why people started to eat raw eggs.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Is it ok to eat easter eggs raw to?,,,


only if you want to be huge as ripped as fcuk:thumbup1:


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

people that drink raw eggs usually think they are hardcore! I'm talking abt the chaps that crack eggs into a glass and knock it back.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Vegetarian said:


> This is why people started to eat raw eggs.


I could kill this tw8t for doing this.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> I could kill this tw8t for doing this.


And he seems to pour more down his top than he actually drinks.

I would have loved to have been the director for that film. It would have been, "Sorry Rocky missed the shot again,"

Take 12!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Vegetarian said:


> And he seems to pour more down his top than he actually drinks.
> 
> I would have loved to have been the director for that film. It would have been, "Sorry Rocky missed the shot again,"
> 
> Take 12!


Mate honest to god l could do it right now no problem what so ever but whats the point !!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Mate honest to god l could do it right now no problem what so ever but whats the point !!


Exactly, a high profile person drank raw eggs, that means many impressionable people will blindly follow.

Reminds me of the time that Arnold (jokingly) said he ate ground egg shells. Guess what happened?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I always drop a raw egg in with my shake, like how it makes it creamy


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

George reps for your ava.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

used to have raw eggs in orange juice when i was a wee lad, was allergic to milk


----------



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

I stick 3 or 4 egg whites in my morning whey shake. To be honest I can't tell they're in there.


----------

